# Tips on how to shoot



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Having watched beanflips entries into the predator competition and i'm only using beanflip as an example as it is clear to see, His frustration when shooting and making several entries in a day, only make a couple then take a break get a cup of tea read the paper something to help calm you,when ready try again but take each shot as if it is your first.When the adrennalin starts to kick in take a couple of deep breaths in through the nose out through the mouth to slow it down, remember take each shot one shot at a time. Also hold your breath on the shot to keep movement to a minimum. I would also add stick to one slingshot you may shoot well changing from one to another I am also able to do this but if you want to be extremely precise only use one slingshot all of the time .


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Very good tip on dealing with the pressure of a camera.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah, what Hawk said. I'm a bit of a camera hog and tend to do alot of videos, so shooting on camera isn't as much of an issue now but it's still an extra bit of pressure.
What actually bothers me more than anything is time pressure. If I know I only have 5min to shoot it messes with my head and I can't focus so I only do the videos if I really have time for it.
Going to have to work hard the next few days on getting one in for Hawk's contest. A quarter-folded piece of paper is a pretty small target!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

M_J said:


> Yeah, what Hawk said. I'm a bit of a camera hog and tend to do alot of videos, so shooting on camera isn't as much of an issue now but it's still an extra bit of pressure.
> What actually bothers me more than anything is time pressure. If I know I only have 5min to shoot it messes with my head and I can't focus so I only do the videos if I really have time for it.
> Going to have to work hard the next few days on getting one in for Hawk's contest. A quarter-folded piece of paper is a pretty small target!


It's adrennalin again getiing to you before you even start, another tip for you is to imagine whats going to happen the perfect score go through it from start to finish with perfect shots getting perfect results, I used to do this in pool in my younger days before competition and in martial arts before sparring it helps to build your confidence so your a little more relaxed before stepping up.Control your breathing it's paramount to keeping in control and focus, always aim for the center of the target you are shooting at, I'm pretty sure Bill has mentioned this also when shooting at a can dont just shoot at the can pick a very precise point on the can you want to hit and shoot for that.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Good tips hawk I must try them out as I go to pieces when shooting on camera especially if its a comp


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Ahhhhh , I do get a little wound up. A good critique. I am finding this post at a good time. Thank you for not being shy about your observations. I find truth in all of them.


----------

